# Acoustic material transparency



## MX48 (Oct 11, 2009)

This probably isn't the right place for this, but...

Doses acoustically transparent material as is used for speaker grills also let IR remote signals thru? I was thinking of using it to hide my electronics.

Thanks
Moto


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmm, interesting question. It should work... but i suggest trying it with a small piece of the exact grill cloth material you want to use before you make any major investments.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It generally depends on the strength of the IR signal..
Most remotes will work ok that way, but occasionally you'll find the odd one that won't..


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

If it doesn't work, and it's really important, you could switch to an RF remote.


----------



## MX48 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes it works. No problem whatsoever.
Went to Walmart and bought 60" x 10 yards of some cheap black thin cloth for testing. I can only assume that actual grill cloth is even thinner so it will also work. I may have cut my highs slightly since it is covering the center channel also. I am going to rerun Audyssey, but I could hardly tell the difference from before and after.

Thanks for your help
Moto


----------

